# Ohio Wildlife Officer Cadets Begin Training



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Ohio Wildlife Officer Training Academy got underway January 9 for the 11 cadets hired from a pool of more than 650 applicants.More...

More...


----------

